
Russian satellite lost after being set to launch from wrong spaceport - benmarks
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/28/russian-satellite-lost-wrong-spaceport-meteor-m
======
benmarks
Certainly puts my world of ecommerce-related deployments into perspective.

